# Mini Z Overland Sport ?



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

While looking for the older Overlands (which is the mini RC I plan to get) ,I noticed that Kyosho has re-released their Mini Z Overland line this year, with the word "Sport" added. 

What are the differences between this and the old Overland (if any)? 

Kyosho refers to this as 2WD, while I see listings for the older Overlands listing them as 4WD. Have they made changes the transmission?


----------



## mikedw (Jul 30, 2007)

They are only 2WD, old or new versions. The new sport models do not use KO electronics. They do not have the ability to use hotter motors so, be careful or your fets will burn.


----------



## cody6268 (Oct 31, 2013)

For about a year ever since I posted this thread, I have owned non-digital one with the Mitsubishi Pajero body which I picked up for a little over a hundred bucks off Ebay, and I must admit, this is the best RC I ever owned. Sure, it isn't 4x4, but it's still pretty capable for its small size and ground clearance. Being able to replace anything that breaks is a huge plus, but sometimes having to pay extra shipping to get parts from Japan is a pain, but luckily some American dealers sell the parts cheaply. 

Speaking of upgrading the motor (which I haven't, I'm using a new stock motor, since I accidentally broke a wire on the old motor, and I figured since the car was over 10 years old, I might as well replace the motor), I'm glad I have an older one, in the instance I decide to upgrade, which I don't plan on at current, since it's already more than fast enough for indoor use, which is what I primarily use it for.


----------

